

I'll pay $100,000 for masters. Can you recommend me a university? - random11

I&#x27;m a CS major from EU with 3.0&#x2F;4.0 GPA who wants to work in US as SWE. I&#x27;ll pay for CS masters because it&#x27;s the most guaranteed way to be employed in US.<p>So I think Bay Area would be the best location to go to.<p>Since my GPA is low, I&#x27;m having hard time finding universities that would accept me. Can you recommend me some universities?
======
andymoe
It does not really matter that much. San Francisco State University has a fine
computer science department for your purposes even
([http://cs.sfsu.edu/grad/graduate.html](http://cs.sfsu.edu/grad/graduate.html)).
Or any state school will do really. I know someone who went through their
program and down the same path you are looking into. H1B etc.

If your goal is really just US employment and not academia just get over here
and then make as many connections as you can and try to get sponsored etc. And
try not to spend 100k... that is so much money! Good luck!

